

Design and layout of a quadcopter control board (2012) - luu
http://jennerhanni.net/2012/03/quadcopter-control-board/

======
jacquesm
Very nice work. Funny how as I walked through your write up hit he DB-9 and
thought 'overkill', then read the next paragraph to see the same word :)

What a pity about the V5/V6 issue, you're not the only person to be bitten by
this:

[http://www.rs-
online.com/designspark/electronics/tutorial/im...](http://www.rs-
online.com/designspark/electronics/tutorial/importing-eagle-designs)

------
bryanthompson
This is from 2012? It'd be neat to see some in depth follow ups on stuff like
this. I'm just now going from proto boards to building schematics and boards,
so seeing the evolution and thought process on projects like this can be
pretty inspiring.

